# White Ribbon Day



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

White Ribbon - Australia's Campaign to Stop Violence Against Women

This is an Australian initiative but I really hope there are similar initiatives elsewhere.

It is about men standing up and saying that violence towards females is unacceptable. There has been some wonderful discussion in the media today from some really great men on the topic.
Lots of talk about how men can be worried about getting involved if they have a friend or family member that is a perpetrator and ways to get involved with their peers and also to help raise the next generation to have much healthier attitudes towards women.

Anyway it is a great website with lots of useful fact sheets and information.

Australia is a relatively safe place but even in such a great country, violence towards women is still an issue, one that needs to have frank dialogue and real actions taken to stop.


----------

